# Still Looking 4 Country Home INDIANA



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

We have 1 fixed outdoor/indoor 7 year old cat, 2 small boys, and my husband and I. He works at Adidas(just off of Post Rd Exit) in Indianapolis, Indiana and, were looking for a place in the country near there. We want to garden, enjoy a fire, and smell the woods "right out of our back door" so to speak. We know country living and are trying to get back to it, away from everyday grind.

Right now we prefer to rent, or rent to own 

WHERES MY HOUSE IN THE COUNTRY???? I KNOW YOU'RE OUT THERE!!!!


Will have references. 

Thanks,
Ashley Lambert
[email protected]


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

That stuff around the edges of Indianapolis like you are talking about fetches a premium price. If he doesn't mind driving an hour to work, I'm sure there would be lots of options to the east and southeast.


----------



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

So far that's all I've been able to find, there are homes most of which are for sale all around an hour away from his work. He drives an hour away as it is, he said he would gladly drive an hour away from a place we actually enjoy living. His goal is to be south of 70.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you looked around New Palestine or Knightstown? You used to be able to find cheaper out that way but I haven't lived in Indy for 17 years so I'm behind times. Franklin Township is on the southeast side of Marion county and still has properties with some acreage but I don't know how common rentals are and they're pretty pricey to buy.


----------



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion, Ill look at the New Palestine area, as well as Knightstown. I think we enjoyed the Fortville area, and Pendelton even had a few countryish areas, we haven't been that way in awhile. We found some beauties in Brown County. If only his work wasn't so far! 
Thanks again!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If you can find work, there is some beautiful, affordable ground in the southern part of the state. I really like the old strip mine areas around Greene & Sullivan counties.


----------



## cataractkid (Apr 3, 2015)

My wife and I are from the Cloverdale, IN area and there are quite a few nice places around Cataract Lake and further south in the Owen County area that are reasonably priced and within an hour of Indy. Now that we have retired from the Air Force we choose to live in Southern Illinois in the Shawnee National Forest, but we still have a cottage in Spencer IN and the family farm is on South Cataract Road. Very pretty country. Not as cheap as it used to be, but you can still find bargains if you look real hard.


----------



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

Ive been looking into Owen County, there are a lot of nice places. Spencer Indiana is a nice area were looking at mostly. My husband says hed like to be close to Mccormics Creek. So were still looking! Looking for our little cottage in the woods! With a creek. haha. Well find it, were getting tired of the town living, in an apartment.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yep, Owen county is pretty country.
Good luck !


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck.
I can tell you that there isn't jack squat in Boone, Hamilton, Tipton, Howard counties.

Greenfield, Shirley are out east and have open spaces.

I have been looking for a house with at least 1 acre for almost a year; and there is nothing out there.
I check Mibor, Zillow, Realtor.com, Craigslist, FSBO......3x a day, every day.......


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Dashley_Aretus said:


> Ive been looking into Owen County, there are a lot of nice places. Spencer Indiana is a nice area were looking at mostly. My husband says hed like to be close to Mccormics Creek. So were still looking! Looking for our little cottage in the woods! With a creek. haha. Well find it, were getting tired of the town living, in an apartment.


Last week I saw a couple small places with a creek down in that general area...maybe Brown or Morgan county?

Mon


----------



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

Landwatch.com seems to be a great place to find some property. We cant make a down payment until next year so for buying property itll have to be then, but I like landwatch.com. I also am on here every day and sometimes it seems daunting, like ill never find what Im looking for. Cabin in the woods haha, well be a happy family! 

I really like Owen County, its beautiful land, thats kind of where were shooting for. My husband works in NE Indy at Adidas, and were here in Muncie where all of our family is. 

If we find a miracle being somewhat close to family and next to a river in the woods well take it.


----------



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

Ill look into the morgan and brown county today, sounds good thank you!


----------



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

cataractkid said:


> My wife and I are from the Cloverdale, IN area and there are quite a few nice places around Cataract Lake and further south in the Owen County area that are reasonably priced and within an hour of Indy. Now that we have retired from the Air Force we choose to live in Southern Illinois in the Shawnee National Forest, but we still have a cottage in Spencer IN and the family farm is on South Cataract Road. Very pretty country. Not as cheap as it used to be, but you can still find bargains if you look real hard.


So what are you doing with that cottage in Spencer?


----------



## cataractkid (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry it's been a while since I checked up on here. I have been converting 2 and 1/2 acres of old cow pasture into a daylily farm and been pretty busy. We use the cottage for getaways and when visiting family at the farm in Cataract. But, you can find some nice places in both Owen and Greene Counties. My brother, Dave, lives on South Cataract Rd and works in NE Indy. There are some pretty nice places around Spencer. My older Brother Bob, retired and bought a place a couple of years ago just off of IN 43 south of McCormick's Creek and there are some places near him that are currently for sale. The Spencer Evening World puts out a Real Estate Guide each month and it has a lot of info for a small paper. Available at several places, including Babbs Supervalue which is open 24/7. My wife's high school classmate( Debbie Foutch) runs Sweet Owen Realty (106 N Main Street Spencer, IN (812) 821-7005) if you are looking for a good realtor. If I can be of any further assistance, please let me know.


----------



## Dashley_Aretus (Jun 5, 2014)

cataractkid said:


> Sorry it's been a while since I checked up on here. I have been converting 2 and 1/2 acres of old cow pasture into a daylily farm and been pretty busy. We use the cottage for getaways and when visiting family at the farm in Cataract. But, you can find some nice places in both Owen and Greene Counties. My brother, Dave, lives on South Cataract Rd and works in NE Indy. There are some pretty nice places around Spencer. My older Brother Bob, retired and bought a place a couple of years ago just off of IN 43 south of McCormick's Creek and there are some places near him that are currently for sale. The Spencer Evening World puts out a Real Estate Guide each month and it has a lot of info for a small paper. Available at several places, including Babbs Supervalue which is open 24/7. My wife's high school classmate( Debbie Foutch) runs Sweet Owen Realty (106 N Main Street Spencer, IN (812) 821-7005) if you are looking for a good realtor. If I can be of any further assistance, please let me know.


Thank you so much for your help, I feel like were getting closer to what we want.


----------

